# Schwinn krate disc wheel



## martineal7 (Nov 7, 2019)

I am looking for a 72 or 73 disc rear wheel krate bike. Please let me know if you have one. Thank you


----------



## ADKBIKES (Nov 12, 2019)

martineal7 said:


> I am looking for a 72 or 73 disc rear wheel krate bike. Please let me know if you have one. Thank you



73 apple  beautiful survivor  for sale


----------



## ADKBIKES (Nov 12, 2019)

73


----------



## martineal7 (Nov 12, 2019)

How much are you asking for the bike? Thank you. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ADKBIKES (Nov 16, 2019)

martineal7 said:


> How much are you asking for the bike? Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk



$2300  bike was well taken care of


----------



## martineal7 (Nov 16, 2019)

Thank you

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

